

What One Does - one startup founder's story - shedd
http://www.pixelmonkey.org/2010/10/16/what-one-does

======
bkanber
Great post. The feeling of creating value for the world rather than for money
is something I can both relate with and admire--and I'd like to believe that's
the real reason engineers become engineers! Best of luck out there.

------
lipaktest
Awesome post.

